# Error code 51330



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

What does error code 51330 mean? It started when I went onj accf this morning. Copper saide it was undable to connect to the internet and I should accept my internet settings on the wii. So I went to wii settings on the wii menu and when I accepted everything It still said Error code 51330. Wht does that mean???


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 11, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> What does error code 51330 mean? It started when I went onj accf this morning. Copper saide it was undable to connect to the internet and I should accept my internet settings on the wii. So I went to wii settings on the wii menu and when I accepted everything It still said Error code 51330. Wht does that mean???


I went on the official Nintendo website and it tells me that you may have entered the connection password wrong, they are case sensitive and you must type it exactly for it to work.

Source: http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51330&system=Wii&locale=en_US


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2011)

it means what it said, you cant connect to the intenet. whenever i've had it. I just unplug my router and then plug it in again and it usually fixes. when it doesnt. just leave it and it will fix its self


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> it means what it said, you cant connect to the intenet. whenever i've had it. I just unplug my router and then plug it in again and it usually fixes. when it doesnt. just leave it and it will fix its self


I once had a problem with the Wii Lan Adapter where I couldn't connect and visit people's town, but once I changed the Internet from Wired back to Wireless, I was able to connect again every time.


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah. that helps, too.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I entered the password right and 'm gonna try unplugging the router. Thanks!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 11, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> Yeah, I entered the password right and 'm gonna try unplugging the router. Thanks!


I know you probably will anyway, but let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's fixed guys!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2011)

YAAAAAAAY!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> It's fixed guys!


Very good to know.


----------

